# Stringteil suchen in MySQL



## Felix (14. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einer MySQL Datenbank nach einer Bedeutung suchen, bis jetzt hab ich das immer so gemacht:


```
private ResultSet searchInDatabase(String name, String search) {
		try {
			ResultSet rs = stat.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM " + table + " WHERE "
					+ name + "=\"" + search + "\"");
			
			return rs;
		} catch (Exception e) {
			System.out.println("Exception beim Suchen im Feld " + name + " in Tabelle" + table + ":\n"
					+ e);
			return null;
		}
	}
```

Funktioniert auch wunderbar, aber ich finde halt nur die Einträge die genau übereinstimmen. Jetzt will ich diese Funktion so erweitern, dass ich auch Strings finde, in denen der gesuchte Stringteil vorkommt. Ich hab jetzt Stundenlang im Internet gesucht, und bin nciht draufgekommen, wie ich es machen kann. Weiß es einer von euch???

(Vermutlich ganz einfach was in der WHERE-Expression ändern, aber mit * gehts nciht  )

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## Felix (14. Apr 2006)

:applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  JUHU, das Internet ist mein Freund!!!!!!!

Kaum such ich mehrere Stunden hab ich schon herausgefunden, dass man einfach folgenden Befehl nutzen kann:

SELECT * FROM table WHERE column LIKE '%gesuchterString%'


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Apr 2006)

Danke! Genau das habe ich auch gesucht   

Ich hatte zwar noch im Hinterkopf, daß es etwas mit dem Schlüsselwort *LIKE*
zu tun hat, aber in meiner, der mySQL Installation beiliegenden Hilfe-Datei, habe ich 
keine Beschreibung hierzu gefunden.

Darum: Wo gibt es gute Tutorials *und* eine Referenz zu SQL?


----------



## AlArenal (19. Apr 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Darum: Wo gibt es gute Tutorials *und* eine Referenz zu SQL?



Eine Referenz zu MySQL gibt es sinnigerweise und erwartungsgemäß auf den Webseiten des Herstellers. Tutorials zum Thema SQL gibts wie Sand am Meer im Internet. Für "tutorial sql" liefert mein Google schlappe 22.6 Mio. Treffer....


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Apr 2006)

Genau darum frage ich ja die Experten, weil es eben zu viele gibt.  :cry: 

Ich dachte eben, daß es so etwas wie *Die Bibel* für SQL gibt,
so in der Art wie SelfHTML für HTML, ...


----------



## AlArenal (19. Apr 2006)

Sowas kann es nicht geben, da sich die diversen SQL-Dialekte zu stark in ihren Features unterscheiden. Daher gilt: Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es. Also ran an den Speck!

BTW habe ich HTML auch ohne SelfHTML gelernt


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Apr 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sowas kann es nicht geben, da sich die diversen SQL-Dialekte zu stark in ihren Features unterscheiden. Daher gilt: Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es. Also ran an den Speck!


[schild=2 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Sklaventreiber![/schild]


			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> BTW habe ich HTML auch ohne SelfHTML gelernt


BTW habe ich HTML auch mit SelfHTML nicht gelernt


----------



## Felix (20. Apr 2006)

BTW ist SQL auch ein wenig umfangreicher als HTML


----------

